# Nürburgring Stainless Steel Key tags



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

We've replicated the Nürburgring - Nordschleife and F1 track together - in a 3.2mm thick 304 stainless steel key-tag.

To keep them from attacking sensitive pocket possessions (real and imagined), we've illustrated the track detailing on the inside of the design.

Compared to our old water-jet aluminum designs, the new laser-jet cut stainless designs (many more on the way) provide much greater detailing, and at 3x the weight, they've got a far more substantial feel.

Offered at $15.52 (including shipping to anywhere in the US and its territories - Canada and Mexico get charged $1.75 for shipping), you can purchase via Paypal by clicking below.















Location
US Customer $15.52
Can/Mex Customer $17.27
Other $20.52


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks to all who have purchased. 

If possible, please snap a pic of your 'ring tag with your key in your car, in a cool location, etc, and email it to [email protected]. 

We've set up a new site for these and want to add a customer gallery


----------



## schwung (Sep 22, 2006)

:thumbup: Cool! I got a decal at the 'ring when I ran it, but of course stuck it on a car and lost it when the car sold  So glad to have this as a replacement memento of my great day running there!

You should make a Mid-Ohio too!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

schwung said:


> :thumbup: Cool! I got a decal at the 'ring when I ran it, but of course stuck it on a car and lost it when the car sold  So glad to have this as a replacement memento of my great day running there!
> 
> You should make a Mid-Ohio too!



Thanks for the order!

We do have a Mid-O design


----------



## schwung (Sep 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the order!
> 
> We do have a Mid-O design


I didn't see that on your website, can you post a link? I'd get that one too and you could ship them together!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

schwung said:


> I didn't see that on your website, can you post a link? I'd get that one too and you could ship them together!!


We're in the process of converting all our designs from aluminum to stainless steel.

Mid-O and most other road course silhouette designs will be available in about a month.

And your Nürburgring tag shipped already


----------



## schwung (Sep 22, 2006)

Excellent! :thumbup: Please make Mid-Ohio WITH the kink before the Keyhole turn


----------

